# well the time has come............



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

my names craig and im obese :lol: all joking aside i have decided that enoughs enough and i have to do something to shift weight.standing at 6ft5 and 320lb i have been yo yo ing for years,from clean eating,playing rugby and working out at the gym 3 times a week, to booze, pizza and call of duty at the weekend and doing **** all midweek.i have always struggled with weight,but being so tall gives me a little bit of leeway as its a bit less visually spotable (although im aware im not a 32 inch waist lol) anyway,after the christmas blow out i just took a good luck at myself and at 36 years of age if i dont do it now then im stuck with what i am.

im not unhappy,dont get me wrong,but the size is starting to get in the way of stuff now (never flown anywhere due to genuinely being not interested in travel,terrified of heights,but also for the poor ******* sat next to me lol) but there comes a time when you just have to say thats it now,things need to change.although im not your classic"all gut" fat person,you know the type i mean lol,im still fat.you get the comment from friends of "your not that fat etc" and its very sweet of them,but i know what i am,and i have lived with it for most my life,i know they just want to look out for you,but there comes a time when you have to stop hiding behind things and admit to yourself you have let yourself go and thats ****ing that.

the problem i have is that with doing bodybuilding and rugby i do have a fair amount of dormant muscle with a huge layer of fat over the top,so im quite square shaped (at my prime i was a 39 inch waist with a 50 inch chest,not granite hard and cut to ribbons but quite confident in my look.

so i have decided im going for 2.5 mile walks 5 days a week ( i work permanent nights so its a bit of a pest but we got to do what we can) im investing in some dumbells and a bench,that way if i sleep in i can still lift weights as opposed to getting to the gym and feeling down if i dont get there.i have swapped my food to protein shakes as a snack and quorn for 60% of my meat intake,trying to get of the carbs (bread is such a hard thing to give up
lol) and just keeping alcohol to the weekend and in a reasonable moderation.

so thats it fo rme,talking over,decision made.can i do it ? well as a previous yo yo er i dont get any ill hopes up or try to aim to far down the road,and just take one day at a time (bit like an alcoholic this being fat ********) but even if im never a 34 inch waits,any improvement in cardio and size is better than none at the minute.

thanks for reading :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Craig I haven't read any of that, just get your back waxed and your half way to where you want to be


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Craig I haven't read any of that, just get your back waxed and your half way to where you want to be


lol **** you,that back keeps me warm and increases sweating and with the price of heating i dont need the bloody radiators on lol.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Keep us updated!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

If you need any advice ask away I only lost 6 stone:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dude it's awesome that if you feel you need to make a change and are up for it. Your a big lad full stop, it will happen easy mate, just eat really really clean and be a little active it will fall off. Sometimes I envy you big guys, but in reality it's the same fight just on opposite sides of the field. It's 80% diet. Muscle men grow on trees these days, but functional strength and health requires nothing more than a lifestyle change. Good for you pal look forward to the success story :thumb:

P.s, get that back wax either way :wave:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Dude it's awesome that if you feel you need to make a change and are up for it. Your a big lad full stop, it will happen easy mate, just eat really really clean and be a little active it will fall off. Sometimes I envy you big guys, but in reality it's the same fight just on opposite sides of the field. It's 80% diet. Muscle men grow on trees these days, but functional strength and health requires nothing more than a lifestyle change. Good for you pal look forward to the success story :thumb:
> 
> P.s, get that back wax either way :wave:


I have hairy back pride,unlike you you bloody hair traitor,waxing it off you big girl lol. Strange how the struggle is the same on the opposite side of the tracks isn't it lol. You have seen me matt I'm a monster of a man lol.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

silverback said:


> I have hairy back pride,unlike you you bloody hair traitor,waxing it off you big girl lol. Strange how the struggle is the same on the opposite side of the tracks isn't it lol. You have seen me matt I'm a monster of a man lol.


You are a giant, but I think that works in your favour, loose a bit of the excess I seriously think it will be night and day. You will be looking positively svelte if you stick with it for even a couple of months, and no doubt feel amazing.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A lot of people up here are talking about me losing 6 stone.Heard from other people that people are talking about it and people are telling me there selfs:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

bet your getting fed up of it Ross :lol: for me i think 265lbs would be nice target.will be taking a good look at your thread as well ross.if there is one thing i did notice last time i dropped was the mixture of cardio (3 15 minute sessions on a stepper) and the lifting of weights (no machine used) was a great mixture.just lifting alone couldnt strip it like the cardio,and with the lifting the bulk wouldnt have been there.so a happy balance of 60%cardio 40% lift should do good things i reckon.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cutting alcohol will help a lot,a pint of beer has around 200 calories similar to a bar of chocolate. One of the reasons I have not had a drink for nearly 7 months.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

And of course not only is it full of calories but it slows metabolism making it even worse :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i love my vodka (grey goose,kaufmann,belvedere) im not really a big fan of beer,the occasional cider but mainly vodka is my weapon of choice.i believe its not actually to bad on a calorific scale.but i was finding that after with working nights and coming home 630-7am i would sit down pop on the xbox and happily have 2 or 3 bottles of cider before bedtime,so midweek drinking is out.i dont think im gonna go cold turkey but gradual decreases in alcohol is the way im going.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories-in-food/alcoholic-drinks/vodka.htm


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

If you want to burn some layers of fat to show your muscle then burst training is for you! High intensity. Then keep up with some general weight training, would say diet makes up 80% of your results so make sure you are sticking to it! Good luck


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ross said:


> Hmm http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/calories-in-food/alcoholic-drinks/vodka.htm


well if im going to have a drink it may as well be a vodka.thats actually not too bad on the calorie side of thing,and like i said im not a beer fan anyway,did realise that magners was so high,consideirng how big the bottles are.



CARLTON said:


> If you want to burn some layers of fat to show your muscle then burst training is for you! High intensity. Then keep up with some general weight training, would say diet makes up 80% of your results so make sure you are sticking to it! Good luck


at the minute the only thing bursting is the buttons of my shirt lol.cheers for the reply though  i like the idea of burst training,and have previously done something quite similair,high rep short rest period.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Cider is bad for calories.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

quick update

been doin 2.5 mile walks for 3 days a week (originally it was going to be 5 days a week but the calf muscles wouldnt let me lol) and this week that will be increased to 4 times a week.eating clean food all week,mainly quorn and protein shakes take care of my meat and protein side (with chicken thrown in twice a week) at the weekends i have a few vodkas maybe 6 singles with lemo and ice (this was usually a bottle over saturday and sunday lol) and a few bad eats (chocolates,a chippy meal) but this will be getting cutback as well once the midweek eating is fully installed (i look forward to my weekends as its a massive shock to my lazy ******* system lol) but all in all im feeling better and just getting out for a walk is enjoyable,it doesnt feel like exercise in a sense.

all i need now is my dumbells to arrive (fitness superstore are dragging there **** on delivery) and after my walk i will be incorporating "Burst" training into the equation.so total workout time will be roughly 1hr 30 mins,as it takes me an hour to walk the 2.5miles from door to door then straight in for a burst session.

thanks for reading.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Keep up the good start.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Tell you what,your farts ****ing wreak after two weeks of high protein diet. Jesus god,I blasted one off the other day an nearly lost all mototr skills an the power of sight :lol:

The eating clean is no walk in the park,but I never expected to miss sugar free drinks lol. Trying to reduce pop to fruit cordial then onto water. Currently drinking about 2 litres of water an 2 cans max of pop,I miss them bubbles so bad lol.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its hard work but it will pay of believe me:thumb:


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in the same boat at the moment. 6ft5 and weighing in at 280lbs. Now im not exactly 'fat' as such, i'm just generally big (as my sister in law says, i'm the "missing link" ) but there is an extra layer i would like to lose. I'd like to aim for around 250 by the middle of the year which i think will be possible.

Good luck buddy!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

thunderpantz said:


> I'm in the same boat at the moment. 6ft5 and weighing in at 280lbs. Now im not exactly 'fat' as such, i'm just generally big (as my sister in law says, i'm the "missing link" ) but there is an extra layer i would like to lose. I'd like to aim for around 250 by the middle of the year which i think will be possible.
> 
> Good luck buddy!


cheers mate.250 is very do able,cardio and diet is the key.mix in weights if posible and dont forget the protein shakes.id be happy at 265lb anything less is a bonus.now its time for a 3 mile walk lol.i wasnt sure how far i was walking so i reset the trip meter on my car and drove the route on the weekend.3.2 mile there and back.anyhoo,its walking time lol.

good luck thunder


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Best of luck big man, it´ll start to fall off, believe me.

I reckon weight loss is down to 80% dietary change, 20% activity increase. It´s a pity I have the discipline to increase the activity but not consistently sort out my diet/alcohol intake!

Ah well, hopefully I will have a nice goal to go towards at the end of March, the regional 5km freestyle championships. Who cares about coming last anyway.

On that subject, think about hitting the pool - easy on the joints and if it´s an activity you´re not used to it´ll have a massive effect. Plus a solid bike with high-spoke count wheels to change up for the walking, maybe in springtime?

Cheers
Simon


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Quick update 
Walks increased to 4 miles an less flat terrain, an now more incline.doin the 4 miles 3 times a week to begin with then increase to 4 times in 2 weeks. Maybe earlier if the calves aren't to bad. 4 mile walk currently taking 1hr 7 mins.


----------

